# New wheels 18x8.5 +30



## Jorgi305 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys sorry if this has been asked before but I did do some research and I’m still not 100% clear on what I should do. I bought those wheels specified above but I’m still not sure what tires to run, I am going to be lowered on coilovers maxes out so I want to make sure I get the right tire size so I don’t run in to any issues. Thanks in advance


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

235/40 fits the wheel pretty square. 225/40 fits with a little stretch. Mine has the same size wheels with +35 and 235's. I don't know what problem you will run into with your wheels pushed out another 5mm and lowering it. Mine is pretty flush with the wheel wells


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Jorgi305 said:


> Hi guys sorry if this has been asked before but I did do some research and I’m still not 100% clear on what I should do. I bought those wheels specified above but I’m still not sure what tires to run, I am going to be lowered on coilovers maxes out so I want to make sure I get the right tire size so I don’t run in to any issues. Thanks in advance


Here is a site I found that will allow you to play with different configurations...

https://www.willtheyfit.com/

Give it a try.


----------



## Jorgi305 (Oct 5, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Jorgi305 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys sorry if this has been asked before but I did do some research and I’m still not 100% clear on what I should do. I bought those wheels specified above but I’m still not sure what tires to run, I am going to be lowered on coilovers maxes out so I want to make sure I get the right tire size so I don’t run in to any issues. Thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## Jorgi305 (Oct 5, 2015)

I got this with 215/40/18


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

You will have a fair amount of side wall stretch with that size tire


----------

